

The Mystical Properties of Programming Languages, or Why I Chose Haskell - dysruption
http://blog.jameslarisch.com/the-mystical-properties-of-programming-or-why-i-chose-haskell

======
mlitchard
The power of Haskell goes beyond the particular language. It encodes powerful
ideas of value in and of themselves. When we've got better than Haskell (say,
production-ready Idris), the investment made in understanding these ideas will
continue to pay dividends.

